# How do you become a mod here?



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

OkWhat said:


> Yeah it makes you wonder what the mods do with all those extra souls since they are not using them for themselves. :laughing:


 They use them to feed the Cafebot. *looks around nervously* You didn't hear that from me.....*slowly backs into the shadows from whence it came*


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Not by asking, that's for sure. ;D


----------



## Utopeckar (Mar 4, 2014)

Yobi said:


> How do you work for this site? I'm just curious..


A long time ago, I became a supermoderator for one of the most popular anime forums on the internet. It was good times....but eventually I left, and the forum is now dead. My name was Sol.

as for becoming a moderator, It took me a year, but I finally became a mod. How do you become one?

Here are some tips.

1.*Don't ask about becoming a mod.*

2.Get to know all the important people. Nudge your way into the cliques, because as much as some people don't like to say, there are cliques in every forum and it's all about knowing which one to get into. Make sure the administrators know you. To be honest, the best place for this for me was Baka Land (The anything goes sub-section where posts are not counted) and it seems here in Spamworld that's where a lot of the mods visit as well.

3.Gather up a lot of posts. No one's going to take you seriously if you're inquiring about becoming a mod with <1000 posts under your belt.

4.When you have all of these, gather up petitions from your influential friends and inquire an Administrator in a PM about becoming one. Sure, you may get shot down the first time, but if you're serious about doing you job, I'm sure your inquiry will be duly noted.

And finally, being a mod isn't all it's cracked up to be. I mean, sure, you can edit other's posts, and you have all kinds of privileges that other users wouldn't have otherwise....but it's a _*responsibility.*_ Got overwhelming after awhile. Especially if you don't look after your section.


----------



## Caraannabigail (Sep 25, 2013)

Does one get PAID to moderate?


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

It's a super secret club that you can only get into by invitation.

But yeah what Utopecktar said.

Infiltrate the cliques, gather posts, rub elbows with the important people here in Perc, become their bitch, etc.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Caraannabigail said:


> Does one get PAID to moderate?


Not here.


----------

